# CLAIMED BY OWNERS-Code Red-Greenville, TN-Golden Ret. Male!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Very Happy News...*

*I emld. Cheryl Horton to check on this boy and got this VERY HAPPY NEWS!!*

Yes Karen...he is safe and was reclaimed by his guardians. They had seen his pix on FB and said they had lost there dog in Bulls Gap TN. When I called animal control they said he was picked up in Bulls Gap. They had been frantically looking for him all week along the roadside and ditches. Didn't know we even had an animal control facility. Anyway it was a great reunion and there handicapped boy called to say a special thanks for helping them. It was very moving....they are all reunited and grateful. thanks for your concern...appreciate you. Cheryl

I EMLD. all of the Golden Rescues in TN, again, to tell them he was safe!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome news, thanks Karen!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news, great update. 

Thanks!

I know this family is so very relieved and happy to have their boy again.


----------

